# My First Timelapse Film- White Mountain National Forest



## jsecordphoto (Dec 17, 2016)

Well, it took forever to finish, but here is my first timelapse film, focusing on the White Mountain National Forest in New Hampshire (and a tiny bit of Maine). I had no idea how much work this project would be, but it was an amazing experience and I learned a ton. The timelapse/video side of things is fun!

All the technical stuff-

I shot this with my Nikon D750, mostly with the Tamron 15-30, some scenes with the 24-120, 50mm, and 70-200. For motion control I used the Syrp Genie and their 5ft slider. Hiking miles and miles up mountains with all this gear SUCKED. I rendered everything at 30fps (300 photos=10" of video), using LRTimelapse and compiling everything in Premiere Pro.

Enjoy, thanks everyone!


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 17, 2016)

I enjoyed all of it, but the night/daybreak scene was truly brilliant. Do you have any plans to do some story telling with this type of thing? I think that'd be awesome.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 17, 2016)

JonA_CT said:


> I enjoyed all of it, but the night/daybreak scene was truly brilliant. Do you have any plans to do some story telling with this type of thing? I think that'd be awesome.



Thanks! That scene was a PAIN to get, it's a decent hike up that ledge and we never slept, getting back to the car around sunrise (that sequence is Milky Way into Moonrise btw, not sunrise).

I'll be working on covering places all over New England for the next one, but it'll probably take the next year just to shoot


----------



## NancyMoranG (Dec 18, 2016)

Excellent ! Nice way to 'start' my day


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 18, 2016)

OH WOW! Enjoyed this very much.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks! That scene was a PAIN to get, it's a decent hike up that ledge and we never slept, getting back to the car around sunrise (that sequence is Milky Way into Moonrise btw, not sunrise).

I'll be working on covering places all over New England for the next one, but it'll probably take the next year just to shoot[/QUOTE]

I was involved in doing a trailer for a dance show early this year 2 days of filming for a few minutes of trailer, hard to believe the work involved.

Where can you find information about time lapse on a DSLR, I really need to now use my 750 after forking out for it.


----------



## Vacay-Snaps (Dec 18, 2016)

That was incredible. My wife and I visited the White Mountains this past September and you really captured the magic of the place.

edited to add: Is that a view from Mt. Willard at about :31? That's one of the hikes we did while there.


----------



## fishing4sanity (Dec 18, 2016)

Well, I hope you're proud of yourself ............. for making me so green with envy! Great work, very enjoyable to watch and I hope you do more of these. For the motion, is your camera only traveling 5 feet or do you then move the slider and keep making the same scene?


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 18, 2016)

BananaRepublic said:


> I was involved in doing a trailer for a dance show early this year 2 days of filming for a few minutes of trailer, hard to believe the work involved.
> 
> Where can you find information about time lapse on a DSLR, I really need to now use my 750 after forking out for it.



There's lots of good info on timelapse on Time Lapse Network — Free Tutorials, Videos, forum and much more!



Vacay-Snaps said:


> That was incredible. My wife and I visited the White Mountains this past September and you really captured the magic of the place.
> 
> edited to add: Is that a view from Mt. Willard at about :31? That's one of the hikes we did while there.



Thanks! And yup, that's from Willard. That was one of my first hikes in the White Mountains years ago, and one of the more iconic views in the area, so I knew I had to get a clip from there. I think I ended up hiking back up there like 4 times in 2 weeks to get the motion/light I wanted. 



fishing4sanity said:


> Well, I hope you're proud of yourself ............. for making me so green with envy! Great work, very enjoyable to watch and I hope you do more of these. For the motion, is your camera only traveling 5 feet or do you then move the slider and keep making the same scene?



Thanks! Yeah, only traveling 5 feet (and a lot of times I'd only end up doing like 3ft of motion). If you stopped and moved the slider, the time between photos would make the final timelapse look jumpy. A few times, for whatever reason, my camera would drop a frame during the sequence, so 299 of the photos would have a 3 second interval between frames, and then one frame would have a 6 second interval (if that makes sense, it would just not fire for one frame), and the entire sequence was ruined because the cloud movement was jumpy. And that's just a few extra seconds. Moving the slider and making sure everything is level again takes a few minutes


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 18, 2016)

This is great.  I enjoyed every second of it.  The music was also very appropriate and fit the movie very well.  Thanks for sharing.    

WesternGuy


----------



## Destin (Dec 18, 2016)

Absolutely incredible! 

I've been wanting to get into time lapse work, but haven't shelled out the cash for a slider yet and find them boring without one.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 19, 2016)

Beautifully done!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 19, 2016)

Destin said:


> Absolutely incredible!
> 
> I've been wanting to get into time lapse work, but haven't shelled out the cash for a slider yet and find them boring without one.



Thanks! The Syrp Genie mini does panning and is only like $300...between panning and doing post zooms you can get some really nice motion in your lapses, plus you don't have to carry an extra 25 pounds! Hah


----------



## alv (Dec 20, 2016)

great enjoyed the show thank you for your time , al


----------



## PropilotBW (Dec 20, 2016)

THAT.WAS.AWESOME.   

Well done!


----------



## bread (Dec 27, 2016)

Wow. Your timelapse really captures the beauty of the scenes. I click on the video expecting a static night-day timelaspe but was much more entertained than that.

My favorite scene was the one between 0:55 and 1:05. I love how the perspective of the shot gives the bridge and especially the moss of the right a two dimensional feel in a 3D scene.


----------



## Q4kntmare (Dec 28, 2016)

Unreal video. Only issue is it ended too quickly, truly captivating.


----------

